# Long Tailed Grass Lizards



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well its been almost a month since the anoles got a fancy new house... and well they are not using it like I thought they would. Apparently hanging out on the cover all day is much more fun than romping through plants and jumping from place to place. So I decided to get to LTGLs to spice up the lower levels of the house. Anyways currently they are in quarantine since this species does tend to have parasite issues from time to time and well I dont want any nasty critters in the anole house, or one of the LTGLs going off and dying in the corner somewhere. So They are in the anoles old tank. Anyways to LTGL owners I would appreciate your input on these guys, while I certainly have a good grasp of the basics more info is good. I believe that I have a male/female pair as well.

As for their temperament both are calm and tolerated handling well, and I dont know whether to be afraid of happy since this species DOES seem to tolerate handling unlike other reptiles of this size, but at the same time in my mind a docile reptile is generally a sick or stressed reptile. I will certainly keep you posted on that, right now both are watching me intently. Though secretly I am kinda happy that I have a potentially handle able reptile that I may get to play with from time to time.(And I do know they drop tails as well)

Their hangout time in the 20 gallon will be a month minimum maybe longer. depending. On the parasite note anyone know where to get over the counter drugs for flagellate protozoans? They seem to plague some imports and if they go bad I may need to treat them for that.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

OM NOM NOM


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

those are some nice looking lizards









thanks for sharing


----------

